# Plow from a gas truck going on to a diesel need help with pump bracket



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello everyone i am going to thank you in advance. I have a 1989 gmc k2500 hd diesel and i am putting a plow on it from a 1989 k2500 gas jober. My only question is the pump and bracket came from a gas engine and i am trying to put it on a diesel engine. Where do i get the new bracket or does somone have one they are willing to sell? I have not yet tried to put the pump bracket on i am just assuming it will not fit because of the engine differences. Thank you for help if somone has a bracket or what i will need my number is 860 970 5218 and i can pay you for the bracket thank you


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

The bracket is the same for all 1988-98 Chevy's, gas or diesel. The wiring may be different, but I doubt it.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

excellent thank you


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

does anybody have a diagram or something to hook up the pump to my truck i dont think it is going to work as what was stated before


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

What is your plow and model number? The undercarraige will fit from one truck to another. It bolts straight onto the frame. The pump (meyers?) isn't mounted directly to the truck.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

]im not sure its all hydraulic and it says diamond on the frame i am assumiung this is a meyers setup im sorry for the ignorance everyone. These are the two best pics i can get as of konw. I hope they help


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

does anyone know where i can get brackets to make this work? or does someone have maybe the original install directions so i can see where this set uo is supposed to be and i can make a bracket


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

That is an old school diamond. KEEP IT. It will be the best plow you have ever owned. It is a tank. Those fit older Fisher Speedcast mounts without any modifications. I do not know what you have for a truck side mount but you may have to make some mods to make it fit what you have. I made mine fit a Fisher MM1 set up. See the link in my signature.
Let me know if you need help. 

Your best bet is to look for a speedcast conventional set up for the truck. Then get a belt driven pump set up. That would be the best way.




P.S. when you state "bracket" do you mean truckside mount or the uprights. Not sure what your naming what to what.
Looks like you are looking for a truckside mount as well as uprights to make the diamod work for what you are doing.

T.J.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is the exact same plow mounted on a conventional Fisher Speedcast mount without any mods. Check craigslist for a speedcast mount for your truck.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

TJS;1114403 said:


> Here is the exact same plow mounted on a conventional Fisher Speedcast mount without any mods. Check craigslist for a speedcast mount for your truck.


For the bracket, I am talking about the one that holds the pump to the engine (belt driven). I am thinking about ditching this part of the set up and going electric hydraulic (replacing the belt driven pump). By doing this it will eliminate my bracket issue and be more reliable. Do you know where i can get a reasonably priced 12v electric hydro pump. Thanks for your help and you did an asweome job with retrofitting the setup you have. I see that you are in fairfield i am in Enfield Ct.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Try and find a Fisher SEHP pump or insta-act pump. There is nothing cheap with these things though. As you can see in my conversion I used a Elect. Fenner pump I had that was set up for under hood horizontal mount only but I converted it to vertical like the insta-act on the uprights. Even a Meyer E-60H will work too. The plow does not care what hydraulics are controlling it, so mix and matching will work.
T.J.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

i found an electric hydro pump and got it all mounted and working perfectly. I will have pics tomrrow for you.


----------

